# RCAF flying elephants to California (with Bob Barker picking up tab)?



## The Bread Guy (28 Mar 2013)

> It’s time for three aging elephants at Toronto Zoo to finally pack their trunks and head into the sunset of their retirement years in sunny California.
> 
> Apparently, a Jumbo jet just isn’t big enough.
> 
> ...


QMI/Sun Media column, 26 Mar 13


----------



## armyvern (28 Mar 2013)

Ahhhh, I can see the new Dumbo nose art already.


----------



## CougarKing (28 Mar 2013)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, I can see the new Dumbo nose art already.



Operation Dumbo Drop...RCAF style!  ;D


----------



## Jed (28 Mar 2013)

Can you do LAPES extraction with a C-17?  >


----------



## kratz (28 Mar 2013)

Is the load master "Jumbo" qualified?   :warstory:


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (1 Apr 2013)

If they do fly the elephants on the C17 they  could change the sqn number to this 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No._194_Squadron_RAF

World War II
No. 194 Squadron was reformed at RAF Lahore, Punjab on 13 October 1942[11] as a transport unit equipped with Hudsons. It maintained mail and passenger routes in India until it became an airborne forces squadron in September 1943. Douglas Dakotas had started to arrive in May and, with the departure of the last Hudsons in September, No. 194 began paratroop training. In February 1944, supply-dropping flights to Chindit army units in Burma began and continued for the rest of the war. In January 1945 a casualty evacuation flight was attached to the squadron and Stinson Sentinels were used to pick up casualties form small jungle strips. After the end of the war, the squadron was engaged in general transport duties until disbanding at Mingladon on 15 February 1946. The squadron badge commonly used by the squadron depicted a flying elephant and the Squadron had adopted the motto ‘The Friendly Firm’ and although their entire fleet of aircraft carried this crest throughout the Burma campaign, Royal Charter never officially recognized it[12] (That same crest can be seen on all three books about the squadron).


My grandfather was in the RCAF during the war and flew with them. I have pictures of his aircraft with the elephant art work at my parents.


----------



## Jed (2 Apr 2013)

Scan a picture and post it to here.  ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Apr 2013)

I'm not sure if it is (was) official but I found this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 which features the elephant.

But there is also this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which looks newer.

I leave it to the heraldic experts to clarify for us all.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (3 Apr 2013)

That is a drawing of the art work, next time I am my parents I shall grab the photo and scan it and post it here.
I am looking for anyone who might of served in that RAF unit but no luck so far


----------



## cupper (3 Apr 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if it is (was) official but I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to the Wikipedia article the flying elephant was an unofficial badge.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 May 2013)

> *The Department of National Defence says it's still in talks to help move the Toronto Zoo's three resident elephants to California, but says the animals will have to stay put until the fall.*
> 
> Animal welfare activists had previously said the zoo was in talks to borrow a Canadian Forces plane to transport the pachyderms to an elephant sanctuary in California.
> 
> ...


The Canadian Press, 24 May 13


----------

